# Why is KBS Diamond clear so expensive?



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

The cheapest place I see it is on Amazon for $59.00 per quart. About the same price others are selling a gallon.









Amazon.com: KBS Coatings 8404 DiamondFinish Clear Coat - 1 Quart, 32 Fl Oz (Pack of 1) : Everything Else


Amazon.com: KBS Coatings 8404 DiamondFinish Clear Coat - 1 Quart, 32 Fl Oz (Pack of 1) : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





It is supposed to be clear, brushable and paint roller-able as well as sprayable. 

Is this stuff good? Bad? Excellent? Mostly I am just curious at this point.


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Probably because it’s a clear coat for plastic, aluminum , cars etc. Will also do wood, but most car clears will.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

Is there any advantage using it over our normal clears for wood?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

It’s probably so expensive and durable being it’s a single component moisture cure urethane containing ~ 40% aliphatic polyisocyanates. It will likely outperform most any conventional over-the-counter clear.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

I did find this online, “When spraying wear an air-supplied respirator…” which I don’t have and sounds vaguely intimidating.

The MSDS sheet is not very comforting either. https://midwestbusparts.com/msdssheets/kbscoatings/diamond.pdf


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Packard said:


> I did find this online, “When spraying wear an air-supplied respirator…” which I don’t have and sounds vaguely intimidating.
> 
> The MSDS sheet is not very comforting either. https://midwestbusparts.com/msdssheets/kbscoatings/diamond.pdf


My favorite line: 
"The liquid defats the skin"


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Holland said:


> My favorite line:
> "The liquid defats the skin"


That would probably be the naphtha which defats skin...it also demyelinates nerve endings resulting in what old timers in the trade referred to as benny on the brain...benny being naphtha.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Redux said:


> That would probably be the naphtha which defats skin...it also demyelinates nerve endings resulting in what old timers in the trade referred to as benny on the brain...benny being naphtha.


Also this gem:
"The substance may have effects on the central nervous system and liver, resulting in impaired functions"


---

I worked with some old timers years ago (when I was painting billboards for a brief stint). 
At the end of the day they washed their hands in straight paint thinner to remove the oil based paint. They had a sink set up to a red 50 gallon drum of the stuff. One guy had constant shakes, and someone attributed it to washing in spirits every day, said it absorbs into the skin, and affects central nervous system.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

When I started up one of the old timers had to wear gloves all the time because of so much bare handed thinner washing.
They were awesome though..had big cube van with a paint store type tint dispenser and paint shaker.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

Not your grandpa’s finger paint.


----------



## kerci98 (Jun 22, 2021)

Interesting! I thought reason behind of this it was hard to build ! LOL


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

kerci98 said:


> Interesting! I thought reason behind of this it was hard to build ! LOL


 Are you for real. No robots allowed on this site. Just saying..


----------



## kerci98 (Jun 22, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you for real. No robots allowed on this site. Just saying..


Human, Don't vary !😃


----------

